# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > L >  Dutch with maternal L1b1a?

## Saskia

Hello,
Yesterday the rselts from my dna test came in and maternal haplo is L1B1a. I am new to this and very curious what this means. Both my parents (and ancestors) were Dutch and I read that this Haplogroup is mainly prevalent in Africa. Has my dna not 'evolved' somehow or what should I conclude from this?
many thanks for your help in advance, it would be very much appreciated,
Saskia

----------


## Twilight

> Hello,
> Yesterday the rselts from my dna test came in and maternal haplo is L1B1a. I am new to this and very curious what this means. Both my parents (and ancestors) were Dutch and I read that this Haplogroup is mainly prevalent in Africa. Has my dna not 'evolved' somehow or what should I conclude from this?
> many thanks for your help in advance, it would be very much appreciated,
> Saskia


Hello there Saskia, welcome to Eupedia. Your Mtdna L1B1a is covering a branch of your family that only stems from your Mother's mother's mother's mother's mother's mother's mother's mother's................. side of the family; that being said it might be worth while to do Geneology from that branch of the family to see if you have any ancestoress from Africa. If there are no Ancestress from Africa in your Mtdna side, then it's likely that your Mtdna is a Western European Mesolithic marker. http://www.eupedia.com/europe/origin...tml#prehistory

----------


## Saskia

Thank you very much for the welcome and the very informative text.
My mothers lineage has been traced back quite far and is all dutch/ western european.
Lovely dog you have!

----------


## Twilight

> Thank you very much for the welcome and the very informative text.
> My mothers lineage has been traced back quite far and is all dutch/ western european.
> Lovely dog you have!


You're most welcome and thank you. Joey is quite the playful puppy :)

----------


## MonaP

Hello, 
I too am new to this subject and I am similar to Saskia in the fact that I have no known African heritage, yet when I recently received my results from Living DNA it showed my mt-DNA haplogroup as L3e5. I have no African in my DNA results (87.9% Great Britain, the rest being French, Scand., Russian, Iberian, (Gedmatch calculations routinely highlights Dutch and German all with Great Britain, which correlates with family history, and Tuscan/other Italian areas, which doesn't). The Iberian and Russian percentages (small) were also news to me. And then there is 1.5% list as 'world' unknown, possibly Kurdish. 
I am an American and my maternal lineage can only be traced as far back as a woman born in Pennsylvania in 1779. I have no information on the woman herself but her children are listed as white in census data. There remains the possibility of slave heritage, but if that were the case it would possibly surface in the autosomal portrait, wouldn't it? At any case I will endeavor to learn more about my maternal lineage so that I can establish the family's precolonial location, though it seems like it may be a brick wall.
Since this haplogroup, which appears to have a very scant presence in Europe, I found the link that was posted above some of the most helpful information I have seen on the subject. 
I would welcome any other references to L3e5 (or related groups) in non-African populations and/or in African American populations.
Thank you!

----------


## veronica58

I am the same L1b1a. To my knowledge I am 70 % European and my great, great grandparents on maternal side were Sephardic Crypto Jews which probably accounts for my smaller amounts of Middle Eastern, North African and Spanish/Portuguese DNA? As Sephardic Jews were also in Holland for centuries that may be where L1b1a comes in? I feel that in my case a Jewish man married and converted a local African woman on his way through Africa?

----------


## nuno77

Hi, 

L1b1a has been found in Iberia in human remains older than 2,000 years Before Christ.
So if your Gedmatch calculators do not show reasonable amounts of African %, it might be the case of a very old lineage that came to Iberia long time ago and then mixed with Europeans. However, I do not know how to calculate any age estimate based on the % from Gedmatch calculators. 
For instance if GedMatch Eurogenes K13 or K15 show a 3% African, would it be possible to estimate when the haplogroup entered Europe? I leave it to the experts. 



Below there is some info:

a) https://bellbeakerblogger.blogspot.c...45rise695.html
Right now I4245 is the single individual of the Iberian test group that is without question a 'real' Bell Beaker, at least in my opinion. Oddly enough, her maternal haplogroup is not common to Europe, being L1b1a, which we already knew from the previous RISE study. Genetically, she is a Neolithic European.

Sample I4245/RISE659 was obtained from a tomb with a double inhumation in a small artificial cave from Funerary Area 2. A 1–5-year-old child was inhumated at the far end of the cave and was covered by the body of a 20–30-year-old woman, carefully placed in supine position with the head to the left and flexed legs. The woman's head, which rested on a pillow made with a grass fill, revealed an intentional cranial deformation from childhood. Both bodies are known to have decomposed within the infilled space. In terms of the grave goods, a small decorated cup was found on the child, whereas two bigger decorated inlayed cups had been placed between the breast and left arm of the woman. The child was radiocarbon dated to 1960–1740 calBCE (3525±40 BP, Ua-35021). No date is available for the woman, who was sampled for aDNA analysis, but the context suggests that both were interred at the same time:
I4245/RISE695: 2280–1790 BCE 

L1b1a was found by Olalde, I. et al. (Iñigo Olalde et al. The Beaker Phenomenon And The Genomic Transformation Of Northwest Europe, 2017. https://www.biorxiv.org/content/bior...35962.full.pdf) at Camino de las Yeseras (San Fernando de Henares, Madrid) [I4245 / RISE695] on a Bell Beaker site 2280–1790 BCE.
Bell Beaker, Spain, Camino de las Yeseras (San Fernando de Henares, Madrid) 
2280–1790 BCE	14942	L1b1a	[I]Olalde 2017

§§§ *https://amtdb.org/records/366


b) (https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-017-15480-9#Fig1).
The maternal genetic make-up of the Iberian Peninsula between the Neolithic and the Early Bronze Age.
Anna Szécsényi-Nagy, Christina Roth, […]Kurt W. Alt Scientific Reportsvolume 7, Article number: 15644 (2017). 

>> "An interesting exception is haplogroup L1b in the Late Chalcolithic central Iberia at the site Camino de las Yeseras (n. 57 on Fig. 1), near Madrid. 


c) (https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3337428/).
Reconstructing ancient mitochondrial DNA links between Africa and Europe.
María Cerezo,1,7 Alessandro Achilli,2 Anna Olivieri,3 Ugo A. Perego,3,4 Alberto Gómez-Carballa,1 Francesca Brisighelli,1,5 Hovirag Lancioni,2 Scott R. Woodward,4 Manuel López-Soto,6 Ángel Carracedo,1 Cristian Capelli,5 Antonio Torroni,3 and Antonio Salas1,7,8.

>> "A large proportion (65%) of the African-European mtDNAs investigated could be attributed to modern and well-documented demographic routes that existed during the Romanization period, the Arab conquest, and the trans-Atlantic slave trade. However, there is strong evidence pointing to the fact that the remaining 35% of the L-European mtDNAs stand as modern witnesses of sporadic population movements occurring between the two continents that might have begun as early as 11,000 yr ago (Fig. 5)."

>> "Apart from L1b1a8, there are other minor new clades of L1b that might have originated in Europe. Members of haplogroup L1b1a11 were only found in North-central Europe (Ireland, Switzerland, and Slovenia), while L1b1a12 has representatives only in Iberia (Portugal and Catalonia)."*

----------


## Tutkun Arnaut

> Hello,
> Yesterday the rselts from my dna test came in and maternal haplo is L1B1a. I am new to this and very curious what this means. Both my parents (and ancestors) were Dutch and I read that this Haplogroup is mainly prevalent in Africa. Has my dna not 'evolved' somehow or what should I conclude from this?
> many thanks for your help in advance, it would be very much appreciated,
> Saskia


I think you have to calculate the age of the haplogroup. If it is fairly new then it came from Africa, if its old its still African, but it came from the earliest times. Its not a surprise since this haplo is present throughout Europe in small amounts. Knowing You are Dutch I suspect its new, since the Dutch were traders. What surprises me is this haplogroup is completely missing in Albania, since I am Albanian, knowing that 50% of Albanian male linages originate, in North East Africa or Somewhere in Levant.

----------


## Albruic

> Hello, 
> I too am new to this subject and I am similar to Saskia in the fact that I have no known African heritage, yet when I recently received my results from Living DNA it showed my mt-DNA haplogroup as L3e5. I have no African in my DNA results (87.9% Great Britain, the rest being French, Scand., Russian, Iberian, (Gedmatch calculations routinely highlights Dutch and German all with Great Britain, which correlates with family history, and Tuscan/other Italian areas, which doesn't). The Iberian and Russian percentages (small) were also news to me. And then there is 1.5% list as 'world' unknown, possibly Kurdish. 
> I am an American and my maternal lineage can only be traced as far back as a woman born in Pennsylvania in 1779. I have no information on the woman herself but her children are listed as white in census data. There remains the possibility of slave heritage, but if that were the case it would possibly surface in the autosomal portrait, wouldn't it? At any case I will endeavor to learn more about my maternal lineage so that I can establish the family's precolonial location, though it seems like it may be a brick wall.
> Since this haplogroup, which appears to have a very scant presence in Europe, I found the link that was posted above some of the most helpful information I have seen on the subject. 
> I would welcome any other references to L3e5 (or related groups) in non-African populations and/or in African American populations.
> Thank you!


Hi, I don't know if you still visit this forum but I have the same mtDNA as you and I am searching about more information since all my known matrilinear heritage (4 generations not counting my mom and grandmother) are born in europe. My Gedmatch, on the other hand, usually gives me ~2.5% of African so its a distant relative. Did you have any luck on your research?

----------


## Mmiikkii

> Hi, I don't know if you still visit this forum but I have the same mtDNA as you and I am searching about more information since all my known matrilinear heritage (4 generations not counting my mom and grandmother) are born in europe. My Gedmatch, on the other hand, usually gives me ~2.5% of African so its a distant relative. Did you have any luck on your research?


Really, it gives you just that African descendence? That means basically your mother's lineage is black but none of your father's and none of your mother's masculine ancestry.To give you such a low African admixture.

----------

